# SPROG Programmer as Command Unit?



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Over on the events forum, I posted a thread a week or so ago about a couple of clinics at the Big Train Show. One of the clinics was an intro to DCC, and it presented an interesting possibility thatintrigues me. I never got a response over there, so I'm taking the liberty of re-posting the relevant text and my question here in the DCC forum -

Here's what I wrote, more or less...

_"And I'm very curious about a method Shourt advocates for 'getting your feet wet' in DCC in a reasonably inexpensive manner. It turns out that you can use a 'SPROG' programmer as a low-powered command station. With a booster, you can get enough juice to run a train or two around a medium-sized layout. Shourt makes clear, however, that this is by no means a 'universal solution' for DCC. Besides the low power, the SPROG can only be controlled from a computer running JMRI or the equivalent; no handheld controller need apply! (But an IPhone might help.) I'd really be interested in hearing from Greg E and other DCC gurus about the pros and cons of this idea -- has it been discussed here before? If so, a pointer please?"_




Who makes the SPROG? How user friendly is JMRI (for a reasonably competent computer guy) ? And it seems that one of the limits of this scheme MIGHT be the maximum amount of power you can feed to the track? If so, howcum? And I think I've heard something about SPROG programmers on an old thread? If I'm getting into old rehashed territory here, maybe somebody can just point me to the thread(s)?

Thanks in advance, I hope!


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

JMRI is fairly easy to use. I'm pretty green to DCC and was able to get decoders programmed and running easily. Download the latest JMRI 2.99 or newer. It is in the beta section of the downloads. 

iPad interface is easy, using WiThrottle Lite (free 1 engine control). Just turn that interface on in JMRI.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you can do this, and indeed as posted, running one of the free smartphone apps that will work with JMRI on wireless will be pretty inexpensive. 

I'd be inclined to look at the NCE PowerPro system with a full featured throttle, and a booster... As it comes, it will put out only about 13 volts to the rails, but add a higher powered booster and you are in for pretty cheap. 

Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, you could do that, and es, it would be a cheap way to get started in DCC. I use JMRI all the time to program decoders--it's excellent. I've never used it to run a layout, but it's designed with that in mind.

Laptop running JMRI/Sprog/smartphone throttle app and you're off and running, if you have a smart phone.


The limit in large scale will be be the amperage. Even the new higher power Sprog 3 will probably quit if you try to run two locos at the same time, unless the locos have a very small current draw. 

As someone who was completely new to DCC a few years ago, and intimidated by it, this seems like a nice way to get started. You can always use the SPROG later, even if you get a full fledged DCC system like the NCE, which Greg recommends and which I use and also recommend


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

I have used the Sprog for several years for programming as well, as well as light running for testing. JMRI's user interface is somewhat dated (frankly, I joke about it), but you can get things done. The good thing about it: no indirect changing of CV's when you use it. WYSIWYG. I can test a simple decoder change with this method without having to 
go to my outdoor layout. I use Zimo, Digitrax and other decoders, and occasionally my Massoth central station will try to fake me out as to which registers it is really updating. 
JMRI is safe since it doesn't intercept and try to "help" me. 

One question I should have answered for myself: What happens with a short? (PTP, Mr. Shourt).

Off-thread: JMRI was spearheaded by Bob Jacobsen of UC Berkeley. He is now working on OpenLCB (Open Layout Control Bus), a "next gen" 
specification that is now NMRAnet / S-9.7 Standard bus. See openlcb.org


----------

